# Poll: What makeup do you know that celebs wear? r.o



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2006)

Like what you've read in magazines/internet heard on TV etc?

Brand/item (mascara, blush) and color? (if you can recall)


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 15, 2006)

despite my utter dislike for her, i remember paris hilton mentioning 'prrr' lipglass by MAC.

also, InStyle magazine has several features in every issue where celebrities discuss their favorite beauty products. one feature, in particular, interviews a female celebrity every month about their favorite beauty tips, and then goes through their makeup bag. i think its called 'beauty talk'? lol, i've read instyle religiously for like, 7 years.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 15, 2006)

I know Victoria Beckham (who I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) wears spice lipliner and some other MAC stuff.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw somewhere that Alicia Key's loves all NARS cosmetics, Christina Ricci wears/wore MAC's Revealing lipglass, & Angelina Jolie likes to wear Dior Addict ultra-glosses, especially #313 I believe.That's all I can remember for now.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 15, 2006)

Rachel Bilson likes NARS Glitter Pencil in Mud Club. 

Mischa barton wears Chanel Voile Universel foundation in Canelle mixed with Pastel.

Kate moss uses Benfit BadGAL liner + Rimmel products.

Not make up, but Kate Hudson and Lindsay Lohan use Kerastase hair products and Mischa Barton uses Neutrogena skincare.


----------



## ette (Aug 15, 2006)

Sarah Jessica Parker uses NARS Cococabana Multiple. 
Nicole Richie uses Maybelline Great Lash Mascara.
Kerastase Oleo Relax is used on both Lindsay Lohan and Nicole Richie when they are given a blowout. 
Fergie loves MAC Fabulush CCB.

Hmm...I can't think of anymore.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 15, 2006)

Rachel McAdams loves MAC's Frankly Scarlet blush!!
and Ziyi Zhang loves MAC's Mink Pink eyeshadow!

that's all i can recall right now


----------



## 54626 (Aug 15, 2006)

the really important ones would be like--Nicole Kidman or Shirley Manson.  Because, no one else I can think of has super ultra fair skin.

So, if anyone has any idea what brand they wear, you should definitely post it.


----------



## libra14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nicole Kidman uses Nars Orgasm and Nymphette lipglass. I read that in Instyle last year.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

angelina jolie uses blistex. 




wow. I made a contribution with that one.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 18, 2006)

www.makeup411.com has breakdowns of celebrity looks.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/photo.p...lton_sun_2_big

paris hilton using is that studio fix? cant read upside down lol


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 18, 2006)

*CincyFan:*

That is a GREAT site!!!!!  Thank you 68303927906290174672 x's for that link!!!!!!!!!

ThankyouThankyouThankyou!!!:balloons:


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_



*CincyFan:*

That is a GREAT site!!!!!  Thank you 68303927906290174672 x's for that link!!!!!!!!!

ThankyouThankyouThankyou!!!:balloons:_

 
Aww, that is adorable.  You're most welcome!


----------



## Rockell (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__poised* 
_the really important ones would be like--Nicole Kidman or Shirley Manson.  Because, no one else I can think of has super ultra fair skin.

So, if anyone has any idea what brand they wear, you should definitely post it._

 
I wish I knew. I have the exact same coloring as Nicole Kidman.

Everytime I watch The Simple Life (I know, I know) Paris uses something MAC...can't tell if it's Studio Fix or powder or what, but it's definitely MAC.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_I wish I knew. I have the exact same coloring as Nicole Kidman.

Everytime I watch The Simple Life (I know, I know) Paris uses something MAC...can't tell if it's Studio Fix or powder or what, but it's definitely MAC._

 
I saw that too maybe it's blot powder?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 19, 2006)

Lindsey Lohan says she uses Duwop Lip Venom.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_I saw that too maybe it's blot powder?_

 
i posted above with a pic of her at a launch


----------



## Sam_33 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jessica Simpson wears Chanel Glossimers in PinUp

Eva Longoria wears Nars Orgasm lip gloss.

Jennifer Aniston uses Neutrogina Soap for acne prone skine. (The clear/gold gel bar)

Vanessa Marcil wears Kai perfume

Jessica Simpson used to wear Amirage perfume by Givency

Jennifer Anniston wears Anias Anias and also Clean.

Madonna wears Youth Dew by Estee Lauder

If I think of more I will post.


----------



## angeldust (Aug 22, 2006)

gwen stefani uses true color loose pigment for eyeshadow.


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/photo.p...lton_sun_2_big

paris hilton using is that studio fix? cant read upside down lol_

 
Can someone telll me which gloss is Paris using? Thank you!!


----------



## MarniMac (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PLAYAGIRL* 
_Can someone telll me which gloss is Paris using? Thank you!!_

 
Its Chanel glossimer. I'm not sure of the shade name but it might be "Spark." HTH!


----------



## whitn3yly (Oct 14, 2006)

paris hilton uses mac prrr gloss for sure! its her favorite lipgloss<<from her book. in simple life im most definently sure she uses studio fix--for sure nicole richie uses studio fix(simple life)

paris hilton uses the tigi bed head 8 eyeshadow palette a lot in simple life 2. nicole is seen using a mac blushes (in the pro blush pan) ive seen them use l'oreal mascara with the primer and mascara. mac eyeshadows (in the 15 palette) ive seen paris hold the studio tech foundation also.
yea im a BIG paris and nicole fan. ive rewinded and paused the simple life DVDs sooooo many times just to see what makeup they are using. they 'introduced' me to mac in fact. b/c i could always see paris using studio fix. yea i paused it then read it upside down!! ilove knowing what makeup celebrities use!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2007)

Before Lauren Hutton had her own line of stuff, I used to sell her Bonne Bell, she loved the blushing gel!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 6, 2007)

Nicole Richie:
-266 brush
-carbon e/s for liner
-CCB in improper copper
-Lustreglass in Wonderstruck
-Liner in boot black

Lake Bell:
-smashbox e/s in smashing champagne
-stila convertible color in lillium
-benefit eye pencil in sable
-beneft pocket pal
-nars bronzer in Laguna
-shishiedo the makeup stick foundation

Lindsay Lohan:
-Maybelline great lash mascara
-Benefit hoola bronzing powder
-Dior kohl pencil in black

Reese Witherspoon:
-Nars blush in Gina

Jennifer Lopez:
-NARS lipstick in Belle de Jour


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - MAC Powerhouse Lipstick
Jessica Alba - Dior Addict Plastic Gloss Maniac Beige 224
Reese witherspoon - nars sayonara lipgloss


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 7, 2007)

Jennifer Lopez also uses Nars lipgloss in Chelsea Girl.  Can't remember exactly where I read that, maybe InStyle?


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 8, 2007)

Pamela Anderson uses MAC eye shadow in Club


----------



## Artemis (Apr 10, 2007)

In an elle interview..Lindsay lohan saids she loves NARS cream blush.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 11, 2007)

Mariah Carey- Laura Mercier l/s in Discretion, MAC Spice l/l, MAC Plum l/l
Gwen Stefani- MAC l/s in Ruby Woo, Viva Glam I
Jessica Simpson- NARS l/g in Sweet Dreams, NARS l/s in Dolce Vita, MAC l/s in Half n' Half
Kristen Kruek (Smallville)- MAC l/s in Dubonnet
Thalia- MAC blush in Margin, Tarte l/g in Danny and Sandy
Kelly Ripa- Scott Barnes Lip Slick in Suggestive
Denise Richards- NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Sex Machine
Eve-Chanel Glossimer in Spark
Demi Moore- Stila Glosses in Peach and Grape (worn together--peach as highlight)
Renee Zellweger- NARS l/s in Flair
Elizabeth Hurley- EL l/s in Elizabeth Pink
Hillary Duff- NARS Lip Lacquer in Chelsea Girls
Rachael Ray- MAC Lip Varnish in Bronze & Brazen


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

I remember reading Michelle Trachenburg wheres NARS gloss pots.. And of course that Paris Hilton wears Purrr.


----------



## preciouusss (Jul 4, 2007)

*Madonna:* 
MAC "Russian Red" 
Trucco "Blood Red"
*
Alanis Morrisette:* 
NARS Paradise Lipstick
*
Nancy Sinatra:* 
MAC "Bardot" Lipstick and "Spice" lip liner

* Victoria Beckham:*
Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream
Intimately Beckham 
Johnson's Baby Wipes
Stila Lip Glaze
St Tropez Areo Tan
YSL Touche Eclat
Prescriptives Traceless Skin Responsive Tint
Dermalogica Multivitamin Power Recovery Masque (her ambulance in a tube, apparently)
La Prairie Cellular Neck Cream
The Body Shop Cocoa Body Butter

*Jennifer Lopez
*Scott Barnes body bling-original not platinum edition( famous for the glow)
Scott Barnes Lip slick (in all colours, they give her the famous nude lips)
Scott Barnes flossy glossy( whisper and naked)
Nars Blush-Orgasm(famous for for giving her the ''glow'')
Nars Lip Gloss- Turkish Delight
Stila Lip glazes
Lancome Juicy tubes
Shu Uemera Eye Mascara
Shu Uemera False Lashes 
Loads of Mac Lip glasses, especially In C-thru and Prr
Mac foundation 
Clarins quartet eyeshadows in 01-Pastel shimmers, the greeny shade in this compact was used to colour jennifers eyes in her jenny from the block video

*Nicole Richie:*
http://whowhatweardaily.com/website/...cle.php?id=375

*Dita Von Teese*
Revlon "High Dimension Colour" in Blue Black (haircolor)


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

i know vic beckham uses dior glosses same with jlo and jennifer anistonn


----------



## martygreene (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll have to go back through my industry periodicals to pull, but I know that armani fluid sheers are a big one for a lot of lovely ladies of all colors.

Madonna uses Face Atelier foundations and an assortment of other products from them as well.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2007)

naomi campbell swears by NARS products
victoria beckham loves elizabeth arden 8 hour cream, dermlogica skincare and MAC spice lip liner


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 15, 2007)

Lauren Conrad has a page on her website (google it) that lists out some of her makeup and outfits... 

=] She apparently loves the Avon brand for teens Meet Mark.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 17, 2007)

yes, Lauren Conrad is the new spokesperson for Mark, actually. 

Im a big fan of them - they were my first real makeup product, when I was in grade seven! 

in the catalogues they have hearts by all of her favourite products. Personally, Im not much of a fan of her in any sense, but not only do the products make her look flawless, they make me look fab, too!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 30, 2007)

I remeber reading that Cameron Diaz uses Stila Lip Glazes.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 1, 2007)

*~*Kim Kardashian wears Nars Turkish Delight l/g...*~* 

http://blogs.glam.com/glamblush/2007...im-kardashian/


----------



## dollparts (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *54626* 

 
_the really important ones would be like--Nicole Kidman or Shirley Manson. Because, no one else I can think of has super ultra fair skin.

So, if anyone has any idea what brand they wear, you should definitely post it._

 

I seriously forget where I read it, but because I am sooo very pale... (probably on a pale foundation forum somewhere).. but Nicole Kidman uses Lorac foundations in M1 (porcelain)... very pale and lovely =)


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kristen Cavallari and Paris Hilton wear MAC Underage lip glass


----------



## astronaut (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, it looks like Britney uses Neutrogena lol







Oh, and Hilary Duff uses MAC 
http://www.hilaryduff.com/portal/music/music.asp


----------



## Latexxx (Oct 17, 2007)

MUA Billy B swears by Face Atelier foundations, so the majority of celebrities he does end up wearing it. It's an amazing line, their Pro foundations.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 18, 2007)

Naomi Campbell uses NARS e/s in Bali and Sophia, & also l/s in Shanghai Express

& i dunno if Kim Kardashian counts as a celeb but she also uses NARS Turkish Delight l/g and MAC Pink Swoon blush =) i think shes gorgeous!


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*Kim Kardashian wears Nars Turkish Delight l/g...*~* 

http://blogs.glam.com/glamblush/2007...im-kardashian/_

 
That's exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 8, 2007)

Kim Kardashian:

“In my make up bag, I always have MAC blush in ‘Pink Swoon,’ along with their travel size blush brush. A MAC lip liner in ‘Stripdown,’ with MAC lipstick in ‘Angel.’ And Nars lip gloss in ‘Turkish Delight.’”


Her blush, lip liner, lipstick, and lip gloss are all in the soft pink range. Nothing strong or too bright for her lips.


MAC Blush- Pink Swoon– Clearly Pink (Sheer tone Powder)



MAC Lip Liner- Stripdown-Naked Nutmeg (Pencil)


MAC Lipstick- Angel- Soft Pink (Frost)



Nars Lip Gloss- Turkish Delight- Pink Sorbet

These two products can’t fit in a make up bag, but we were curious how Kim keeps her long, raven locks so shiny and healthy. She told us she is a big fan of these two shampoo lines: Clairol’s Herbal Essence and Pantene.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 9, 2007)

The most interesting thing I've learned is that Christina Ricci uses Preparation H ointment to shrink eyebags.  I've actually tried it myself and it works!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 9, 2007)

Victoria Beckham: MAC Spite Lipglass, MAC Stone Lip Pencil

Playboy's Girls Next Door: Holly: MAC Lip Pencils in Chicory, Spice, Cedar, MAC Lipstick in Bunny Pink (which was LE), NARS Lipstick in Niagara
Kendra: Laura Mercier products
Bridget: MAC Black Tied eyeshadow

Lacey Chabert: Too Faced Lip Injection Gloss


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, Paris Hilton is definitely using Studio Fix.

Rachel Bilson- Dr. Pepper Lipsmackers lip stuff

SATC girls- LM Tinted Moisturizer

Mally Roncal uses chapstick as lip bases, neutrogena build-a-tan, and Voluminous on her clients.

Ken Paves uses light blonde L'oreal Fiera on Jessica.

Jessica Alba uses Revlon colorstay concealer

Nars Casino bronzer on J. Lo

Beyonce, Infalliable L'oreal foundation, L'oreal Blush Delice, L'oreal eyeshadow, Mally Beauty eyelash curler, Mally Beauty eyeliner, L'oreal squeeze tube lipgloss (not sure what it's called) Mally's smoky eye kit... all I know from mallybeauty.com


----------



## Deena (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's a list of what Victoria Bekham uses(copied from her book):

*Foundation*:

MAC Mineralize Satin Finish SPF 15
MAC Prep+Prime Skin
Armani Matte Silk
Prescriptives Traceless
Chantecaille Real Skin

*Highlighters*:

MAC GlimmerShimmer
Pout After Glow Illuminator
Guerlain Divinora Pure Radiance
Dior Bronze Blush
Chanel teint Innocence Naturally Luminous Compact makeup
NARS Copacabana Multiple

*Palettes*:

MAC Amazon Eyes
Chantecaille Multi-palettes

*Lipgloss*:

Pout l/g
Stila Lip Glaze
Lancome Juicy Tubes
Versace l/g


*Concealers*:

MAC Select Cover-up
YSL Touche Eclat

*Powders*:

MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder
Crabtree & evelyn Facial Blotting Tissues

*Eyelash Curlers*:

Shu Uemura
Ruby & Millie


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 21, 2008)

Holly Madison uses blot powder!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 21, 2008)

Pete Wentz (Haha) uses Mac blacktrack fluidline and Eye kohl in Smolder. 
Anne Hathaway uses MAC Fiber Rich Lash in Black and YSL Touche Eclat concealer
Carmen Electra: MAC Merge Blush, MAC Underage Lipglass, NARS Eyeliner,  and Make Up Forever foundation


----------



## milamonster (Apr 9, 2008)

Danity Kane article says some of the stuff they wear

The Daily Cookie


----------



## Gizelle (Apr 9, 2008)

xtina aguilera is a mac whore haha


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 9, 2008)

Angelina Jolie uses Blistex at night and Shiseido lipstick.  She has done a few Shiseido commercials in Japan.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

Rachel Bilson:

MAC tinted lip conditioner in Fuchsia Fix
MAC shadestick in sharkskin
Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Benefit Georgia beauty powder
Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in bronze
Wet'n'Wild Eyeliners
Lip Smackers
Tarte 24/7 lip sheers
Tarte Cheek stain
Rosie Jane cheek gloss in Rose
Nars glitter eye pencil in Mudd Club
Maybelline great lash mascara
Shiseido lip gloss in G4 Petal Pink

there's tons more, but I can't remember it right now.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 25, 2008)

Jessica Simpson uses Biolage volumatherapie shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## elib067 (Jul 6, 2008)

does anyone know what foundation megan fox wears? i would loooooove to know!


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 11, 2008)

ive heard that gwen stefani wears mac ruby woo lipstick


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 19, 2008)

During the taping of sex and the city, SJP used Benefits Benetint... as well, i cant remember the name of the product but its by benefit, its a long pan with a puff and its used to add shine and shimmer to the body.. kind of a creme product.. anyways, she uses that on her legs when shes wearing short skirts to add shine to her legs.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 21, 2008)

^^SJP uses the Benefit Bathina stuff...it's an oblong tin with a puff and shimmer.

-Lindsay Lohan wears Pink Lemonade lipglass

-Pamela Anderson wore Coppering, Soba, and Vanilla in her Viva Glam ad (there were a bunch of other things too, those are the ones I specifically remember)  

-Shirley Manson uses only Dermologica products on her face, as well as Elizabeth Arden eight hour cream.


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 21, 2008)

I remember reading Lindsay Lohan loves NARS Orgasm


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 23, 2008)

Kim K just started to use MAC's 35's Lashes and she loves them. She also uses Red Cherry lashes which is her everyday to go to lash.
As stated on her blog.

Despite her denying that she doesn't wear them during the day. She does. lol


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

I know a lot of indian actresses choose mac makeup. This is because mac offers a wide variety of colors to compliment their skin whereas other brands tend to not have as broad a variety as mac.


----------



## xcoco (Aug 13, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan uses MAC pink freeze eyeshadow.


----------



## Septemba (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollparts* 

 
_I seriously forget where I read it, but because I am sooo very pale... (probably on a pale foundation forum somewhere).. but Nicole Kidman uses Lorac foundations in M1 (porcelain)... very pale and lovely =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I've heard Nicole uses Lorac, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have also heard that Angelina Jolie's signature lipstick is Laura Mercier's 'Discretion'!

HTH!


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I've heard Nicole uses Lorac, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have also heard that Angelina Jolie's signature lipstick is Laura Mercier's 'Discretion'!

HTH!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I have been looking high and low for that nude color!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 20, 2008)

I read in "we love beauty",  MUA paul starr used benefit hoola bronzer in *lindsay lohan* for a photoshoot, and he said that both he and lindsay are "obsessed" with it


----------



## Edie (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_despite my utter dislike for her, i remember paris hilton mentioning 'prrr' lipglass by MAC.

also, InStyle magazine has several features in every issue where celebrities discuss their favorite beauty products. one feature, in particular, interviews a female celebrity every month about their favorite beauty tips, and then goes through their makeup bag. i think its called 'beauty talk'? lol, i've read instyle religiously for like, 7 years._

 

I hate to burst anyones bubble (or bring down the section of the magazine) but I know for 100% fact that these are not always true. Firstly if the celeb has an endorsement with a line eg. MAC or Revlon...they contractually MUST mention some of their products (which they very well may use but not necessarily) PLUS...it has been known that the celebs manager/agent writes their answers and sends them to the magazine as their client is 'too busy'. At one stage everyone thought my favourite mascara was a famous Aussie's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah..just wanted to share my knowledge on this matter.


----------



## chdom (Aug 21, 2008)

In the recent InStyle some of Beyonce's  Must Haves:

L'oreal Voluminous Mascara
Giorgio Armani Fluid Sheer
Mally Smokey Eye Kit


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've read in a couple interviews that Miranda Lambert (country singer) loves Mac Lipglass. It didn't give shades but in pictures it looks like Nymphette, Prrr, Underage, and others in that color family.


----------



## iluvkc (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is everything Jessica Simpson uses:
Mac Tinted Lipglass- Prrr (Teen-July 2000)
Stila eyeshadows (Teen-July 2000) 
Christian Dior 5- Colour eyeshadow Pallettes (Lucky- October 2008)
Nars Lipstick- Dolce Vita (Marie Claire- November 2003)
Nars Lipgloss- Sweet Dreams (Instyle- August or September 2004)
Nars Lipgloss- Scandal (Teen- February 2002)
Nars Lipgloss- Turkish Delight (read this online)
Senna Lip Lacquer- Paradise (Cosmopolitan- December 2003)
Senna Lip Lacquers (Cosmopolitan- May 2004)
Georgio Armani Lip Glosses (Cosmopolitan- May 2004)
Nars Balanced Foundation- Barcelona (Teen- February 2002)
Amarige De Givenchy Perfume (Teen- February 2002)
Lorac Lip Polish- Delicious (Teen People- October 2004)
OPI Nail Lacquer- Heart Throb (US Weekly- April 16, 2007)
Chanel Aqua Gloss- BonBon (Us Weekly- August 4, 2008)
Bourjois Powder Blushes (People- May 8, 2008) ?
Tarte 24/7 Lip Sheers (People- May 8, 2008)?
Beth Bender Beauty High Shine Glam Gloss- Tallulah (Read This Online)
Beth Bender Beauty Stay Put Gel Eyeliner- Onyx (Read this Online)
Scott Barnes Chic Palette- Samba (Confirmed by owner of Beauty Closet in Studio City, CA)
Scott Barnes Lip Slicks- Provacative (see Above)
Scott Barnes Lip Slicks- Suggestive (see Above)
Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy - Meow (see Above)


That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## daFilli (Oct 2, 2008)

Mary J Blige uses Mac's Studio Fix Powder (billy b said he uses that on her, he uses it on all his clients- plus mac's clear multi purpose gloss and l'oreal volumius *sp? lol)

Rihanna used to use Bobbi Brown foundation stick...(i saw her purchase it when she was here in london ---'s.o.s' times.) and she said she uses Mac's blacktrack fluidline.

Kim Kardashian - Stila's black eye kohl pencil, mac eyeshadow carbon and zoom lash mascara (on her blog)

Alesha Dixon - Studio Fix Powder

Thandie Newton - Mac eyeshadow amber lights

Kate Moss- Rimmel 16 hr mineral foundation

Mo'nique/Patti Labelle - Black Opal foundation, Mac full coverage foundation (from Sam Fine's blog)

Cheryl Cole - L'oreal lash Architect, shu umera lashes, mac face and body foundation


----------



## animacani (Oct 2, 2008)

Selena Gomez at MAC , anyone knows what she bought? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Not that im a big fan but she is pretty =P


----------



## animacani (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

*Brooke Shields as Wendy Healy in Lipstick Jungle*


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

I know Rachel Zoe<3 uses blot powder, I've actually seen Paris use Mac lipglass and she's mentioned a few times she does like 'prrr' as someone already said...of course we all know Kim K loves MAC, I just wish more celebs would come out and say what they truly like, because as someone said b4 in mags it isn't always what they are actually wearing.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 8, 2008)

Not that any of you care, but I saw of clip of Anna Nicole Smith saying that she wore MAC's Russian Red lipstick.

In Allure, it said that Gwen Stefani never goes anywhere with out her MAC Red l/s. (I'm surprised that she uses a glaze finish)


----------



## gardersee (Oct 9, 2008)

Brooke Shields uses*M.A.C. Pigment* in Tan


----------



## elib067 (Feb 7, 2009)

makeup411 has GREAT resources for finding what celebs are wearing in movies/tv


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 27, 2009)

I read that Kristen Cavalleri wears Porcelain Pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's what made me want it (not because I like her lol but because she has a gorgeous glow!)


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elib067* 

 
_makeup411 has GREAT resources for finding what celebs are wearing in movies/tv_

 
That site desperately needs to update itself! They still have the same tired Brandi look that was on there when I first discovered the site 5 years ago!


----------



## elib067 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_That site desperately needs to update itself! They still have the same tired Brandi look that was on there when I first discovered the site 5 years ago!_

 
i know they used to update pretty well and now they only put terrible ones up


----------



## eidetica (Mar 11, 2009)

I know this is a shock but celebrities have a stylist do their every day faces. They wear what an expert has told them to wear. And they get sent piles of stuff for free. All that gorgeous Dior and Givenchy? And an amazing assortment of handbags- because if they wear it and get photographed in it we want it and will buy it. Except maybe the $3K handbags- but those are loss leaders for the make up. Same corporate families who make big money on what they supply to Sephora own Louis Vuitton and I think, Chanel. 

   I would not be surprised if a black MAC box with the entire HK collection showed up at the home of every A list or fashion leader celeb under 50 on Febuary 5th. A humble offering from the Lauder Family of cosmetic brands.

  And really- do you know anyone other than your grandmother who doesn't wear any MAC? Higher quality and the best price point in high end cosmetics. They may not be nuts about it and read websites but everybody has Lipglass. I had to force my mom, but she's wearing HK Loves Candy every day. Hers other 60 something friends are soo intrigued! She's the cool bad girl. She's also wearing what an expert told her to wear.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eidetica* 

 
_I know this is a shock but celebrities have a stylist do their every day faces. They wear what an expert has told them to wear. And they get sent piles of stuff for free. All that gorgeous Dior and Givenchy? And an amazing assortment of handbags- because if they wear it and get photographed in it we want it and will buy it. Except maybe the $3K handbags- but those are loss leaders for the make up. Same corporate families who make big money on what they supply to Sephora own Louis Vuitton and I think, Chanel. 

I would not be surprised if a black MAC box with the entire HK collection showed up at the home of every A list or fashion leader celeb under 50 on Febuary 5th. A humble offering from the Lauder Family of cosmetic brands.

And really- do you know anyone other than your grandmother who doesn't wear any MAC? Higher quality and the best price point in high end cosmetics. They may not be nuts about it and read websites but everybody has Lipglass. I had to force my mom, but she's wearing HK Loves Candy every day. Hers other 60 something friends are soo intrigued! She's the cool bad girl. She's also wearing what an expert told her to wear._

 
i really agree with you.
though i actually know a lot, a lot of people who do not own any MAC. i even know a few people who spell it MACK


----------

